# Therapy phone screening?



## Rache1994 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,

I went to my family doctor for a referral to a therapist about a month ago, and they got back to me today. I'm on a waiting list, but the receptionist said that I would have to do a screening over the phone first before I go in to actually see the therapist. One of the main reasons I'm going to see a therapist is because I can't talk on phones, like at all. I have my mom call or answer for me. If I answer a phone, no words come out of my mouth, and I freak.

I really need to get help, and I thought seeing a therapist might help me instead of taking medication because I get every side effect from everything I take but I can't do the screening over the phone. What should I do? And has therapy worked for any of you?


----------



## alexnsa (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey there,

I had a phone assessment the other day, as I too will receive therapy soon. No wordy. answers needed, it was pretty straightforward. Or else try emailing them, explaining what over-the -phone interaction does to you e.g. severe panic attacks that go on for hours. If your symptoms are severe enough then they may find another way to do your assessment. ;-)


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

I've actually received a letter today after a visit to the doctor in the week, saying the same that I will have a telephone call to start with for the assessment. I do sometimes have trouble talking on phones, but only if I'm at work and other people can hear the conversation. I'm going to arrange the phone call when I can be alone so I can feel calmer.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

See if you can correspond by email a bit or do an in-person chat, if phones are too aversive right now. You can explain in the email that you feel you have social anxiety and that phoning is very difficult for you.


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

I ended up phoning them today as my email wasn't getting a reply, it was only to book for my 30 minute assessment which is next Friday, but I'm glad I did in the end. They did say that they try and answer all emails within 3 days, but also said that it's possible to do the assessment in person rather than telephone, if you've not done already try and get your mum to phone and explain this and you should be able to talk in person. Hope you get it sorted.


----------

